# WCG/Folding "Pay it forward"



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

In an effort to give back to this great community of crunchers and folders, I'm going to start giving away random items that I don't need anymore. All you need to do is pay for shipping. I'm starting with just a few random items that I have lying around. If you don't need anything, maybe you know someone who does, but can't afford to buy it. *Maybe you have something you'd like to give!* If you wanted to offer some items for free, I'll add your item to the list along with your user name. Good Karma for everyone.

I'll be adding more stuff as I find it. Maybe some bigger items too. I think it's a good idea for us each to do this once in awhile. This is kind of a spontaneous project, so it may take a few days to get it organized. So, if it takes a bit to get back to you, please be patient. 

I'll try to update this list every couple of days as things are given away. I will contact members requesting items within a day or two. Members who have asked to have their items listed, please let me know when those items are no longer available!

Anyone may donate. However, you MUST be an ACTIVE WCG or Folding team member to receive items!! No big deal though, since it's so simple to join either team!!

Available items:

Several syringes in Thermal paste-paulieg
Intel stock 775 stock coolers-paulieg
Miscellaneous case fans-paulieg
crossfire and SLI bridges-paulieg
Random cables (just ask)

Socket A Sempron 3000 and 512MB Hynix DDR2667-theonedub
2 ATI Crossfire bridges-Boomstick360


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> In an effort to give back to this great community of crunchers and folders, I'm going to start giving away random items that I don't need anymore. All you need to do is pay for shipping. I'm starting with just a few random items that I have lying around. If you don't need anything, maybe you know someone who does, but can't afford to buy it. Maybe you have something you'd like to give! If you wanted to offer some items for free, I'll add your item to the list along with your user name. Good Karma for everyone.
> 
> I'll be adding more stuff as I find it. Maybe some bigger items too. I think it's a good idea for us each to do this once in awhile. This is kind of a spontaneous project, so it may take a few days to get it organized. So, if it takes a bit to get back to you, please be patient.
> 
> ...



I am completely out of thermal paste  Does it count for me since I joined 2 days ago?  I am in the middle of buying parts for a second cruncher rig and i just used my last for this one im on right now lol. Give me a PM

Your just awsome! Bump


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I am completely out of thermal paste  Does it count for me since I joined 2 days ago?  I am in the middle of buying parts for a second cruncher rig and i just used my last for this one im on right now lol. Give me a PM
> 
> Your just awsome! Bump



As long as you keep crunching, I don't care when you joined.  Send me a PM with your addy. Send me $1.25 to cover shipping. Paypal addy is heathercgow@gmail.com.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> As long as you keep crunching, I don't care when you joined.  Send me a PM with your addy. Send me $1.25 to cover shipping. Paypal addy is heathercgow@gmail.com.



LOL, I'm outta themalpaste also...
but the cost of shipping is like buying a new tube


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll let ya know If I have money left over from buying an e8500 and a mobo for my semi good crunching rig


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2009)

What size are the fans? Need a 92mm and a 120mm, let me know if you've got it. 

I doubt anyone would want it, but I do have a Socket A Sempron 3000 (iirc) sitting somewhere. Maybe someone has an older rig crunching and needs a replacement?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What size are the fans? Need a 92mm and a 120mm, let me know if you've got it.
> 
> I doubt anyone would want it, but I do have a Socket A Sempron 3000 (iirc) sitting somewhere. Maybe someone has an older rig crunching and needs a replacement?



I may have a a 92mm fan around, and a few Yate Loon High speed 120's. 

I'll add your Sempron to the list.


----------



## ANTEC900 (Jun 19, 2009)

To Bad I Only Have A Laptop If I Had A Desktop I Would Be Folding
Does This Rely Apply *(To participate, you MUST be an ACTIVE WCG or Folding team member)* If Someone Want To Give Stuff Away


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

ANTEC900 said:


> To Bad I Only Have A Laptop If I Had A Desktop I Would Be Folding
> Does This Rely Apply *(To participate, you MUST be an ACTIVE WCG or Folding team member)* If Someone Want To Give Stuff Away



You can still donate even if you don't fold or crunch. I'd like to keep the receiving for WCG/folding members only.

Added a CM mid tower case!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2009)

As sad as it is, I have AMD's first x64 desktop processor I can throw in.  s754 A64 2800+ (newcastle) that I purchased nine years ago brand new and have run everyday since. That's 1.5v stock baby!!  If anyone is looking for any cables or adapters I have plenty of those just ask what you may need.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2009)

Can also add 1 stick 512MB Hynix DDR2 667 Ram

yhpm on that CM Case


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Can also add 1 stick 512MB Hynix DDR2 667 Ram
> 
> yhpm on that CM Case



Replied, and I'll add the memory tonight.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2009)

Decided to move this thread to the WCG section, where it belongs. All of my items are still available, plus I'll be adding a set of Ballistix tonight.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is that case still available? My current tsunami case in my main cruncher is falling apart im about ready to throw it away and I bought a new one from sneeky for the other build im doing.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Is that case still available?



Yes, sure is!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

How much would it be to send it to 97058 with some thermal paste?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> How much would it be to send it to 97058 with some thermal paste?



YHPM


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2009)

Paulieg, you never added my 2 items: Socket A Sempron 3000 and 512MB Hynix DDR2667.

If you could PM me the price for one of the Yoon 120 fans, the 92mm fan (if you found one), and a syringe of thermal paste I would appreciate it.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 28, 2009)

@Paulieg Hey I have 2 ATI Crossfire bridges you can add to the list  I am trying to find some more stuff to add too


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh darn that case is gone  and I just got a mobo for the build


----------



## jagass (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have any pics...lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

of what


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 24, 2009)

Paulie do you have any Flexible SLI bridges?


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Socket A Sempron 3000



ygpm


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul-I would like to add a caveat to this (if I may)......

*The intention of this is to provide team members the following:*

1. Help you continue folding/crunching by providing you some "no longer being used" hardware free of charge (shipping cost at the most) if your rig is crippled.

2. Upgrade some of your folding/crunching with other members' extra hardware, once again, free of charge (shipping cost again).


*This is not intended for*

1. People who are free-loaders that think that can get some free hardware by folding/crunching in a short amount of time and then disappear into the four-winds:shadedshu

This might not apply to all but I know I have been a victim of someone who I donated some of my HW and then they just kept asking me for more stuff:shadedshu like I'm some kind of a surplus store

*So team watch who you're giving your hardware to and make sure it will be used for it's intended purpose*


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> ygpm



PM Replied

Bog-

That seems pretty messed up, but I guess there are always going to be people who take advantage of others. 

On a side note, I wish there was a way to request items here instead of making a WFF thread in the other forum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Paul-I would like to add a caveat to this (if I may)......
> 
> *The intention of this is to provide team members the following:*
> 
> ...




very well thought/said.  

Speakin' of that, although It wasnt free, I still have a E7200 i bought of Paulieg, he sold it to me because I promised I was going to crunch.  Paulie, don't worry buddy, its still here, I just need a board and it'll crunch away bro.  I expect to have it running in the next 3 weeks.  Money is just tight right now.  When I do get it running, it will replace my AMD cruncher, same thing, just that the E7200 should pump out better #'s


----------



## mike047 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very well thought/said.
> 
> Speakin' of that, although It wasnt free, I still have a E7200 i bought of Paulieg, he sold it to me because I promised I was going to crunch.  Paulie, don't worry buddy, its still here, I just *need a board* and it'll crunch away bro.  I expect to have it running in the next 3 weeks.  Money is just tight right now.  When I do get it running, it will replace my AMD cruncher, same thing, just that the E7200 should pump out better #'s




I got a Biostar P35 that i recapped, for shipping.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone have a Socket A mobo they can give me? I have everything else(CPU,ram,HSF,PSU,HDD) the mobo i killed awhile ago.

@bogmali you wouldn't be talking about me would you? If so  i would say thats not true i was crunching/folding with that hardware as much as possible till the mobo died. now i am trying to get a replacement


also how much for one of the 120mm fans shipped? It would be great in my main rig(that folds and crunches 24/7)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I got a Biostar P35 that i recapped, for shipping.



YHPM


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Paul-I would like to add a caveat to this (if I may)......
> 
> *The intention of this is to provide team members the following:*
> 
> ...



Hey Bog. Mind if I copy/paste this in the original thread?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a Socket A mobo they can give me? I have everything else(CPU,ram,HSF,PSU,HDD) the mobo i killed awhile ago.
> 
> @bogmali you wouldn't be talking about me would you? If so  i would say thats not true i was crunching/folding with that hardware as much as possible till the mobo died. now i am trying to get a replacement
> 
> ...



I have a socket A mb pulled from a compaq computer, but one of the outer retention tabs is broken and obviously it offers no OC. If you want the specs I can dig them up. 

I would love a couple of those 120mm fans


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I have a socket A mb pulled from a compaq computer, but one of the outer retention tabs is broken and obviously it offers no OC. If you want the specs I can dig them up.
> 
> I would love a couple of those 120mm fans


what do you mean by retention tabs? And OCing isn't really needed


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2009)

There are (6) tabs on a socket A MB that the HSF retention clip latches on to. On the board I have one tab is broken, specifically the bottom right one if you go by the above picture.  The board used to run my old Sempron 3000+, I have no means to test it, but it worked fine the last time it was powered. I should also add it is Micro ATX with 3 PCI and 1 8x AGP.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder what holds the socket in place on the board? Those coolers can put a lot of pressure on that...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d9/SocketA.jpg/290px-SocketA.jpg
> 
> There are (6) tabs on a socket A MB that the HSF retention clip latches on to. On the board I have one tab is broken, specifically the bottom right one if you go by the above picture.  The board used to run my old Sempron 3000+, I have no means to test it, but it worked fine the last time it was powered. I should also add it is Micro ATX with 3 PCI and 1 8x AGP.



YGPM and BTW i don't have to know the exact price to ship it just an idea or a guess will also work


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @bogmali you wouldn't be talking about me would you? If so  i would say thats not true i was crunching/folding with that hardware as much as possible till the mobo died. now i am trying to get a replacement



POS-not you bro, you are actively folding man and crunching



p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a Socket A mobo they can give me? I have everything else(CPU,ram,HSF,PSU,HDD) the mobo i killed awhile ago.



I have an MSI KT3 Ultra that I can unload along with an Athlon XP 1800. LMK if you want just the board or both


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Bog. Mind if I copy/paste this in the original thread?



Don't mind at all if you feel that it is worth posting


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

So much socket A hardware floating around in this thread... ah, good old socket A


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> POS-not you bro, you are actively folding man and crunching
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MSI KT3 Ultra that I can unload along with an Athlon XP 1800. LMK if you want just the board or both



YGPM bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you bogmali  

when i get the board i will test the CPU that i have now... If it works i will be looking for another board and PSU but i'm not at the moment


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

The Sempron 3000+ I had is now Hat's. May have more stuff to donate soon. Keep this thread/'program' alive and strengthen TPU's WCG Team.


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2009)

theonedub said:


> The Sempron 3000+ I had is now Hat's.



and is being put to good use


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread was a good idea but it seems stagnant... I will donate $20 towards the purchase of any CPU bought (to crunch) from the B/S/T Forum by an active good standing cruncher (as long as the seller* doesn't mind and this is ok with forum rules, of course). 

Lets keep the crunching effort and 'Pay it Forward' alive.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that I will be adding an i7 rig (next week) to my E8500 rig, I am in need of a router. Anyone have one they don't need?
Can't wait to crunch with an i7


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

What kind of router? Basic 10/100 wired ethernet or something wireless?


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

You can make a router out of an old PC with a bunch of network cards using Windows internet connection sharing, if you have any old computers clunking around, give it a shot...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm almost ready to go i7.  Getting a Gigabyte board, a D0 i7 920 from MicroCenter, and some cheap DDR3.  I'll be crunching with it for sure.  When I sell my 775 stuff, I will send a little _rebate _to the buyer if he/she crunches with it for a few weeks or so.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Now that I will be adding an i7 rig (next week) to my E8500 rig, I am in need of a router. Anyone have one they don't need?
> Can't wait to crunch with an i7



I have a wireless router you could have. You just need to pay the shipping.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have a wireless router you could have. You just need to pay the shipping.



Is it wired as well? I think most of them are. I am not too excited about wireless. But if I can connect both rigs via wired I will gladly pay for shipping!
Let me know how much. I will PM my address to you

Thanks Paulieq


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

hat said:


> You can make a router out of an old PC with a bunch of network cards using Windows internet connection sharing, if you have any old computers clunking around, give it a shot...



I wish I did, but sadly I don't
Thanks for the idea though


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2009)

My $20 offer still stands. There is a nice AM2 Athlon 4850e and a 9600 Phenom in the B/S/T Forum that would make nice crunchers!


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

A quad core would be nice, but I'm wary for 2 (well 3) reasons:
1. The last quad core I used in this board blew up on me when I ran 1.375v through it, taking out the graphics card and motherboard with it.

2. B2 stepping Phenom... blah.

3. I'm a cheap bastard 

That and my 7750 suits my needs just fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

hey guys, I made this thread.  Maybe some of you have no crossed it yet.  you can make request of what you need there.  check it out:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1510043#post1510043


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My $20 offer still stands. There is a nice AM2 Athlon 4850e and a 9600 Phenom in the B/S/T Forum that would make nice crunchers!



Can I get $20 for the i7 920 D0 that I just bought at MicroCenter? 

Hope to be crunching with you guys soon.  My DDR3 should be here Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Can I get $20 for the i7 920 D0 that I just bought at MicroCenter?
> 
> Hope to be crunching with you guys soon.  My DDR3 should be here Wednesday or Thursday!



Nice try  

i7, must be nice.. Great addition to the team


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My $20 offer still stands. There is a nice AM2 Athlon 4850e and a 9600 Phenom in the B/S/T Forum that would make nice crunchers!



sounds alot like my chips.. could i get a link to the 4850e just to see plz


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

if someone donates me a faster CPU for my media PC (it can take AM2 and AM3 processors) i'd crunch on it - its already going, just slowly since its only got a 4000+.

Only real requirement is that it has to be a somewhat low voltage chip - the system is 'passively' cooled (92mm heatsink with ducted 120mm fan) (current CPU runs at 1.1v stock)


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if someone donates me a faster CPU for my media PC (it can take AM2 and AM3 processors) i'd crunch on it - its already going, just slowly since its only got a 4000+.
> 
> Only real requirement is that it has to be a somewhat low voltage chip - the system is 'passively' cooled (92mm heatsink with ducted 120mm fan) (current CPU runs at 1.1v stock)



Hmm. I might have something lying around. Let me see...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm. I might have something lying around. Let me see...



if you have a chip that is too high in power for his needs(puts out too much heat) but is atleast as good or better then my 4850e i will trade you. Just an offer . The 4850e is a 45w  chip stock voltage 1.2v BUT undervolts to ~1.1v (YMMV) runs about 3c over room temp using my S1283 fan on auto in bios fan runs ~900RPM under Linpack load


----------



## theonedub (Aug 11, 2009)

The 9600 Phenom is for sale in indybird's FS Thread . He has it up for $75 and I will pay $20 of it as long as you meet the requirements in my original post.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks bogmali for the socket A mobo and CPU 

i come asking for 1 more thing i hope you guys don't mind. But if anyone has a Socket A board that supports thoroughbred-B please send it my way and i will have another socket A rig crunching.


----------

